# Church Rummage sale find



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

We got there when the doors opened this morning. I went directly to the table with the games on it. This is what I found:










Inside:










No cars, but some paperwork:



















None of the paperwork belongs to this set! I got a kick out of the order form. "Postage and handling $.25"

Oh yeah, it cost me $2.00.:woohoo:

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice grab!!!! Buy 2 guide pins, get a free track!!! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What a treasure! :thumbsup:
I bet your hands were shaking as you opened the box!
I see a couple chassis in there along with the red oil.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's in nice shape -- what a deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> What a treasure! :thumbsup:
> I bet your hands were shaking as you opened the box!
> I see a couple chassis in there along with the red oil.


I was really trying to be very kool about it!

There is not a complete T-Jet chassis. No magnets (where will I ever find them?!?), no motor brushes (dang it!!).

The other weird thing is there NO GUARDRAILS!!! They are usually all wound up in the bottom of the box.

I looked around for maybe a pit kit or something holding the cars, but no luck.

Marty


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

just be lucky you got it for 2.00


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Very nice find... What is the price on the price tag on the cover of the box? Was it from the sixties too or was it the churches tag?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats Marty!!! That's why I go to yardsales, hoping to find that raceset or old toy that has been put away for so many years. I just imagine you were holding back a big ol, ear to ear grin the whole time!!! Could you feel your heart a pumping just a little bit faster, tell the truth now??? RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome find Marty. I love that red oil.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW, Awesome score!!!!! I love the note on the paperwork that they were $.05 short! :lol:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> Very nice find... What is the price on the price tag on the cover of the box? Was it from the sixties too or was it the churches tag?


That is the Church's tag of $2.00.

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice*

:thumbsup:

There are treasures still out there...
The hunt continues!

:lol:

Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Neat deal! You got any more pics of the cars and parts?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You are one lucky bastage.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Marty, did you check that pile of joiners for your missing magnets??? It looks to be pretty "connected together"...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

what a cool find! I LOVE old sets, and the grab bag inside the box! The paperwork is a keeper too-I put it all in sleeves in binders and organize by date and variation. Great reference material, and just fun to look through. I get asked every so often for vibe chassis blowups ( posted) and revamatic grandstand instructions, among other things. If you can scan the parts list and invoice it would be cool to have a copy!

Saw somebody this weekend selling NOS magnets and brushes, but the original set cars are pretty common (at least they are in most light colors) so you could complete the set if you wanted to.


----------



## afxracr (Mar 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> I was really trying to be very kool about it!
> 
> There is not a complete T-Jet chassis. No magnets (where will I ever find them?!?), no motor brushes (dang it!!).
> 
> ...


Hey try bigboystoys.theshoppe.com They have parts for everything even motor brushes


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Neat deal! You got any more pics of the cars and parts?


There were no cars, BOY DID I GET GYPPED! There were just the partial T-Jet chassis, the TYCO-Pro chassis, two NOS T-Jet guide pins, and some tires from TYCO and AFX fronts.

The picture of the inside is after I took everything out and separated it. None of the track is broken, just a little surface rust. There are a lot of the track clips that go under the track besides the lock & joiner clips. The fact that it is a SEARS exclusive and the official Aurora order form is the koolest part of the set.

OK, time for a true Marty garage sale story. I stopped at a garage sale and asked if they had any electric road race sets as there none in the sale. They remembered one they had in the basement. The guy wants me to tell him how much I will give him for it before I have seen it!  The daughter finally digs it out. We open it up and all you can see in there is track and accessories. I offered him $2.00 and he took it. When I got it home, under the track holding cardboard was ~20 cars!! There was a mixture of T-Jet and AFX cars. This was about 20 years ago when there weren't that many guys looking for slot cars in garage sales, you know, the good ol' days.

Marty


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The chassis and parts alone are WELL worth that asking price! nice score!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Sweet deal. Are you one of those lucky dogs who hit 2 garage/rummage sales a year and come away with cool stuff while guys like me spend $50 in gas and countless hours to come up with bupkus? :lol:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ligier Runner said:


> Sweet deal. Are you one of those lucky dogs who hit 2 garage/rummage sales a year and come away with cool stuff while guys like me spend $50 in gas and countless hours to come up with bupkus? :lol:


Nope! That was actually the 2nd Church rummage sale after going to 3 garage sales in 2 days. My wife and I hit flea markets and garage sales almost every weekend.

I'm glad my PT Cruiser gets 30 mpg!

Marty


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Marty said:


> My wife and I hit flea markets and garage sales almost every weekend.


Flea markets are the best!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice score marty.the paperwork is really cool to see.real piece of slot history!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One day....

Great catch! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ligier Runner said:


> Flea markets are the best!


I wouldn't say that. I have scored some great stuff at flea markets, but most of the dealers think they have a gold mine and ask outrageous prices. Saturday my wife and I went to one. One dealer had some HO slot cars. I was NOT going to pay $40 for a beat up T-Jet! or $30 for beat up AFX and TYCO's!

I prefer uninformed garage sales.

It used to be the first garage sales in the spring were the best. Kids get a slot car set for Christmas, use it once, and pack it away. Parents do spring cleaning and get rid of them cheap!

Marty


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Marty said:


> We got there when the doors opened this morning. I went directly to the table with the games on it. This is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice little time capsule from 1971! Feels nice don't it? Even with no cars...

-Gene


----------

